# A csontváz és az ősember miért Samu?



## franknagy

A biológia szertárból behozott csontvázak, a vértesszőlősi és a szilvásváradi ősemberek miért pont a Samu nevet kapták?


----------



## Encolpius

A maradványok megtalálásakor, augusztus 21-én, Sámuel napja volt, ezért az itt élt embert „Sámuel”-nek keresztelték. (Részletesen: Vértesszőlős Őstelep). Közszájon elterjedt – kedveskedő hangvételű – elnevezése: *Samu*.(Wikipedia)


----------



## Zsanna

Ez érdekes, de az is, hogy mennyire elterjedt, egységes ez az elnevezés. (Mert az egy dolog, hogy a régészek mit találtak ki neki, de hogy ez ennyire közkedvelt lett... Igaz, hogy nagy versengés nem volt az ilyen jellegű leletekben, tehát sok nevet nem kellett megjegyezni a későbbiekben.)


----------

